# Hand-cut fries with spicy Sriracha ketchup



## sw2geeks (Jun 29, 2013)

Made some hand-cut fries the other day with some Sriracha ketchup. Got the idea when I went to Whataburger and tried there spicy ketchup. It really was not that spicy, so I decided to make some at home with some Sriracha, now that was spicy! Here are some pics:










































I wrote a story with more pics and a recipe here. 
http://www.dfw.com/2013/06/28/806354/weekend-chef-hand-cut-fries-with.html


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 29, 2013)

You had me at sriracha, yum


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2013)

try mixing banana ketchup, kewpie, and chili garlic sauce

or generic grocery store brand ketchup with truffle oil!


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 29, 2013)

Hecks yea, That looks Great.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 29, 2013)

Blue basket and all - looks delicious - where's the car hop girl?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 29, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> You had me at sriracha, yum



he had me a Whataburger. first stop i ever make when i visit my family in texas.

and Sirachia. have you guys ever tried the "shark brand" from thailand? dayum good! i got a bottle of medium and a bottle of "strong". i havent touch the US made rooster sauce since.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 29, 2013)

Been playing around with making sriracha at work. First try homemade was much different than store bought, but really tasty. We've been trying different chilies, and this is a really versatile sauce. I'll have to make tater tots and sriracha ketchup soon, maybe staff meal.


----------



## mhenry (Jun 29, 2013)

You cooking, and photography are great!


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, that ketchup has me drooling. 

k.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Those fries look great, I really like baking them off like that. I'll have to try the parchment paper next time, that's a great idea.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 1, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> he had me a Whataburger. first stop i ever make when i visit my family in texas.
> 
> and Sirachia. have you guys ever tried the "shark brand" from thailand? dayum good! i got a bottle of medium and a bottle of "strong". i havent touch the US made rooster sauce since.



Ok, next time I am at the Asian Market I will look for the Shark brand. I actually have a lot of Apache peppers coming in right now. I think I will try making some sort of homemade hot sauce/sriracha out of them this weekend.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't like vegetable oil, so I used some tallow that I rendered out last week. Used 1/2 smoked paprika and 1/2 regular paprika, added 1:1:1 of paprika:cumin:coriander and finished with some cold smoked sea salt I made up a couple months ago. These were AWESOME!


----------



## tripleq (Jul 9, 2013)

Made this as a snack last night. Delicious. Thanks!!!


----------

